# US IRS hacked - 100k tax filers info stolen.



## drmike (May 26, 2015)

IRS is confessing that its "customers" were scammed by hackers.

More than 100,000 taxpayers info was disclosed to hackers / organized criminals.

Here's to a ruined future to the 100k likely credit dependent folks just hit.

Link: http://bigstory.ap.org/article/34539a748b3745ffb92451472f814ffa/apnewsbreak-irs-says-thieves-stole-tax-info-100000


----------



## MikeA (May 26, 2015)

> The agency estimates it paid out $5.8 billion in fraudulent refunds to identity thieves in 2013.


Talk about a reliable system.


----------



## Robert (May 26, 2015)

The real cringe:

"The agency estimates it paid out $5.8 billion in fraudulent refunds to identity thieves in 2013."


----------



## drmike (May 27, 2015)

Robert said:


> The real cringe:
> 
> 
> "The agency estimates it paid out $5.8 billion in fraudulent refunds to identity thieves in 2013."


... and that's just what they confess too... I mean money is all perception and just a printing press. Cost to make more money is extremely low.  Even lower with the entire e-credits in bank route most take these days.

Just imagine if they had to pay in something of true value, instead of that fiat paper.   Bet they wouldn't ship out $5.8 billion in precious metals by accident.


----------

